# Project 7...



## headtube (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone ride/ own a Bianchi Project? Pics please.


----------



## seattleguy (Mar 8, 2008)

*I have a Project 5*



headtube said:


> Anyone ride/ own a Bianchi Project? Pics please.


I have a Project 5; bought it in January of 1994. It's sweet, my favorite bike ever. I've since worn out and replaced much of the original components. I don't have any photos currently of it, although I could possibly take and load some in the next few weeks. What do you want to know about that line of bikes from Bianchi?


----------



## headtube (Apr 19, 2004)

I wanted to see pics because I believe they are Cross/ Hybrid type. Am I correct in assuming this? Are there 3 versions... Project 3/ 5/ 7? What are the differences? I don't know much about these and would like to know more as I thought they would make a nice commuter; if I could find one of course. Thanks.


----------



## bmisf (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a Project 3, owned since '93 or so. Shimano Exage, 26/36/46 front, 13-30 7-speed rear. Just replaced wheels, shifters and brake levers and continue to use it as a kick around town bike (with a Blackburn rear rack so I can sometimes use saddlebags for errands). Came with Maxxis 700x45 tires, though I now have 700x28 Contis on it.

Don't have any pictures - will post another time if I take any. It's been a solid performer, though quite heavy.


----------

